# UL and CSA certification for proximity sensors



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

CE is not a third party testing mark and can never be used if that is the only mark and the rules require a third party testing mark. CSA and ULc are third party testing marks. The CE is a self certified mark placed by the manufacturer.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

123 said:


> In Canada all electrical equipment has to be ULc or CSA certified.
> Most 24VDC proximity sensors have only a CE logo on them.
> Some new sensors have UL, CSA and CE.
> Does this mean that all the sensors with only CE marking
> ...


Can a 12 V battery start a fire?


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

I think 24 volt is exempt except for lighting. When I had equipment certified in the field, the inspector ignored anything that was 24 volt.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

123 said:


> In Canada all electrical equipment has to be ULc or CSA certified.
> Most 24VDC proximity sensors have only a CE logo on them.
> Some new sensors have UL, CSA and CE.
> Does this mean that all the sensors with only CE marking
> ...


I can't speak for Canada.
In the US, if you are manufacturing a machine and the entire machine will be UL listed, then UL will require that all components going into the machine be evaluated. A quick way through the evaluation process is to use components that are UL listed.

If you are INSTALLING sensors on a machine or components of a machine or system, then the requirements for NRTL listing are up to the local AHJ and local codes. Many, if not most, will not bother with 24VDC field components. But there is no blanket overall statement that applies universally across the US. In some applications, even UL may not be enough, you may need something more stringent like FM

NRTL = Nationally Recognized Testing Lab, of which UL is the most well known, but not the only one. 
AHJ = Authority Having Jurisdiction
FM = Factory Mutual, usually a requirement for sensors in Classified areas, I.e. explosive environments.


----------



## 123 (Oct 28, 2012)

I was looking for some 3wire, 24VDC PNP sensors, and since occasionally I buy
stuff on eBay, I have checked there first. It is all mostly old stock, and nothing there 
was CSA certified. 
When an equipment gets inspected in Canada, usually nobody looks at the 24V stuff.
But occasionally CSA flexes its muscles and demands more.
When I search for CSA standards information, it directs me to the CSA store,
and their cash register gets ready. It is almost like a black hole for free information.
For a non-profit organization they are very eager to make a profit.


----------



## Del (Feb 10, 2011)

A special inspection of the equipment by a CSA inspector would be required, often about $400 + travell+$10 per sticker. As an electrician you have the right not to connect to non csa-or equivalent inspected gear. See first couple of sections of CEC.


----------



## 123 (Oct 28, 2012)

Is there a voltage level that doesn’t have to be CSA approved?
If I for example connect a 3 Volt light bulb, and 2 AA batteries,
I doubt that it would have to be CSA approved.
24VDC appears to require to be certified, but I would like to find out
the definition of the requirement.
Is a certification required for portable or battery powered devices?


----------



## Handasee (Dec 18, 2009)

In Ontario, the ESA has addressed the issue of low voltage circuits:
"Electrical equipment does not require approval if it connected to the load side of an approved Class 2 power supply whose power output does not exceed 100 V•A and is operating at less than 42.4 V peak or DC, with an exception of:"
The full article can be found here:http://www.esasafe.com/consumers/productsafety/exceptions-to-product-approval-requirements


----------

